# What are you doing in the last two weeks to prepare/review?



## Daisy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm curious what everyone is doing in these last few days to get prepared. I'm planning on taking the two Fridays before the exam off of work, and doing two practice exams. I'd like to know what other suggestions you might have to be best prepared. I would of course love suggestions for people who have taken and passed the exam (I'm a repeat taker, so what I've done in the past obviously hasn't worked  ). This Friday I'm taking the Lindberg practice exam, and from what other's have posted about it, I'm hoping I can do ok as it seems that exam is very difficult!! And, I'm hoping overall I can keep my motivation up and keep studying and working problems.

Best of luck to everyone in these last few days, April 24th can't come soon enough!!


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 8, 2009)

I am going through all the obvious problems and solution that will be on the exam, unit hydrograph, flow from a parking lot, pipe sizing, sludge treatment, clairfier prob, open channel flow,

I just want to make sure I can get all the problems which are the stong points of each section correct.


----------



## petobe (Apr 8, 2009)

EnvEngineer said:


> I am going through all the obvious problems and solution that will be on the exam, unit hydrograph, flow from a parking lot, pipe sizing, *sludge treatment, clairfier prob*, open channel flow,
> I just want to make sure I can get all the problems which are the stong points of each section correct.


Are you talking about the WR/Env. PM test?

This goes back to my thread about Environmental in the morning - it doesn't appear that there will be much about it in the AM, so i was just curious why you would consider them strong points...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 8, 2009)

petobe said:


> Are you talking about the WR/Env. PM test?
> This goes back to my thread about Environmental in the morning - it doesn't appear that there will be much about it in the AM, so i was just curious why you would consider them strong points...


Given his screen name, I think it's safe to assume that he will be taking the Environmental PM exam.


----------



## petobe (Apr 8, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Given his screen name, I think it's safe to assume that he will be taking the Environmental PM exam.


clearly...

i was asking, in reference to the clarifier and activated sludge topics, if he was talking about that test - rather than the AM portion.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Apr 8, 2009)

I will be doing the afternoon environmental, you are right there is not much on the am. right now I am focused on passing the afternoon portion. I have gone over the morning pretty will, I plan to do some soil borrow, compaction, simple structural, transportation layout problems for the morning.

I think I am pretty well prepared just want to make sure I can get through the problems that I know pretty easily.


----------



## csb (Apr 9, 2009)

I have to give two thumbs up to taking Fridays off before the exam. I did the same thing and passed on my third attempt. It was taking the extra time and getting relaxed with test taking that got me through.

Good luck!


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm going to spend this weekend wrapping up studying/doing problems for my afternoon session (trans), then spend next week going back over all the morning stuff. then friday (one week before the exam) i'm going to take the lindeburg test (timed, do a true simulation of the test). then i'm going to grade it and go back over it saturday and figure out why i couldnt figure out the ones i got wrong. then sunday i'm going to take and grade the NCEES sample test, then i'm taking the whole week off of work to go back over stuff i feel like i need to know more about. then i'm taking the day before the test completely off (and driving/checking in to the hotel).


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't forget to check for updated Errata for your references...


----------



## mattsffrd (Apr 13, 2009)

is there a good place that keeps track of all the transportation errata? or would i have to look them all up individually?


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 13, 2009)

This weekend I'm driving to my grandmother's house straight from work. I'm going to spend all day Saturday and Sunday boning up. I plan to spend a lot of time on the afternoon water resources section.

On Thursday I'm taking a half day off from work to drive up and relax. No studying past Wednesday.


----------

